# Best GoPro Mount? Thoughts on this 3rd person perspective



## GoWing

I have been working on this new mount for a while now, I attached my GoPro to a wing and fly it behind me while I ride. You manage to get the camera far enough away so that your whole body is in the frame which I have never been able to do before, so pretty stoked!

The mount can also be used as a pole to get the shots that we know so well or as a long boom for smooth and stable footage while you are standing still.

This was filmed on a backcountry mission in the Swiss Alps.

If you have any questions or comments, let me know. What do you think of the shots? Feedback is welcome and sharing is awesome!


----------



## Kevin137

The shots are awesome... The idea is different...

The limitations as i see them are simple...

Not enough will buy them to make it viable, it is a specialist market for this type of accessory, and you are limited as to what you can do while using it...

As an example, strap on, take a run at a 30-40-50 foot kicker... Great footage, but you forget you are wearing this, and do a rotation... Disaster... It is something that could cause serious injury used wrong is what i would worry about...

Saying that, i would definitely use one on a mountain POW day, and possibly out on the water on a Wakeboard etc, but groomed slopes, probably not...


----------



## GoWing

Glad that you like the shots.

Yes - it is a specialist tool, in terms of the amount of uses = you can use it for in one particular sport. But it also has applications across many others like mountain biking, downhill skateboarding, motorcross, trail running or behind a car.

Safety is an important issue in the design, there is a safety release joint where the pole attaches to the rider. This breaks free if it is put under any twisting force - similar to a ski binding.

Thanks for the honest feedback, it is helpful.


----------



## Kevin137

No problem, i can see the potential, and would love to try one on the water and on the snow, let me know when available, and we can sort out getting one to me in Norway...


----------



## GoWing

Kevin137 said:


> No problem, i can see the potential, and would love to try one on the water and on the snow, let me know when available, and we can sort out getting one to me in Norway...


We're developing as fast as possible, so hopefully release won't be too far away. We're just working on the final design tweaks right now.

The best way to stay in touch is to sign up on the site below, if you do, there will be early-bird specials just before we launch.

www.gowing.co


----------



## Banni

This is wicked I want one!


----------



## ETM

Good idea but you wouldnt want to try it in the trees or around other people.


----------



## MenzelMorten

Something similar to this one is actually already on the market. 

Try to watch this video: GoPro: Let Me Take You To The Mountain - YouTube

You'll see they have something on their head kind of similar to yours but I think the one on the head makes the video look even better because you can't see the mount itself. But maybe this can give you some ideas to build on


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

yea the rotating head mount shots look awesome. no need to worry about popping 1's or 3's either. 

on another note, t rice is a gopro athlete now? i guess contour is dead now


----------

